# Another option for my rescues - taking them to a pet store?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

As you may know, my mother has been trying to kick my rescues out of the house. She told me to ask at a petstore. I did, and they told me that if I brought them there I could sell them. I told him they are just plain feral rescues so that you couldn't fly them or anything, and he told me he mostly sold to old people who kept company birds. Now, I'm concerned about what that would imply. I'm afraid they'll be kept caged like the store birds . I also saw a ringneck there. She was caged alone, and that means she'll be sold alone. I don't know what to do. Should I persuade my mom to keep them, or do you think they'll be caged 24/7? One of the birds gets stressed if I keep her caged, for example, so that would be no good for her. And the other one, I don't know. I think it's a perfectly releasable bird, I just haven't found out a nice place for the release. She was picked up when she was older (twenty-something days old), so... dunno. But I still can't find a place for release, and I don't know if I will. What should I do?

Ps. I don't know which board I should have posted this in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think a pet shop is a very good option. Surely, there is someone that does Pigeon rescue that can take them on. You must be very careful they don't end up with a dog trainer.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Pawbla said:


> As you may know, my mother has been trying to kick my rescues out of the house. She told me to ask at a petstore. I did, and they told me that if I brought them there I could sell them. I told him they are just plain feral rescues so that you couldn't fly them or anything, and he told me he mostly sold to old people who kept company birds. Now, I'm concerned about what that would imply. I'm afraid they'll be kept caged like the store birds . I also saw a ringneck there. She was caged alone, and that means she'll be sold alone. I don't know what to do. Should I persuade my mom to keep them, or do you think they'll be caged 24/7? One of the birds gets stressed if I keep her caged, for example, so that would be no good for her. And the other one, I don't know. I think it's a perfectly releasable bird, I just haven't found out a nice place for the release. She was picked up when she was older (twenty-something days old), so... dunno. But I still can't find a place for release, and I don't know if I will. What should I do?
> 
> Ps. I don't know which board I should have posted this in.


Pigeons do not do well in small cages.I would try to find somewhere to release them or find someone that would take them. Unfortunately no one will take care of them to suit you.Good Luck to you.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Supposedly there is a woman that has pigeons (rescues) but nobody can get me the contact info. Nobody knows if she´s still around or if she still has them. Not even her name. But she has them as pets.

Dog trainers, highly doubtful. The price of a pigeon here is not exactly what you´d go as cheap, and I´m sure that if these guys have some business sense the price will be more or less around the same order. They´d rather just invest in a trap, that will cost way less after a couple of pigeons.

I don´t want to give them away :c. I want to give them another chance, to be able to hold them until I´m sure there are no flocks or anything that could mean a possibility for release.


----------

